# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Empresa Gloria instalará planta de yogur que producirá 40 mil litros en Arequipa

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ejecución empezará en 2010*  *Arequipa, may. 21 (ANDINA).-* Con una inversión de cuatro millones de dólares, la empresa Gloria S.A. instalará en Arequipa una planta de yogur de última tecnología, que producirá 40 mil litros por día, anunció Vito Rodríguez, vicepresidente ejecutivo de la compañía.  
La construcción empezará en el primer trimestre de 2010 en el sector de Majes, distrito El Pedregal, generando 59 puestos de trabajo directos, además de dinamizar la economía de la zona. 
El proyecto comprende también el funcionamiento de una planta de polietileno donde se confeccionarán los envases para el producto que en los últimos diez años ha registrado un crecimiento de consumo del 20 por ciento. 
Rodríguez indicó que la nueva planta permitirá el ahorro de los costos por fletes de traslado de la leche fresca hacia Lima y el posterior retorno de los productos terminados de la capital hacia el sur. 
La iniciativa permitirá también consolidar el proceso de exportación del yogur hacia el norte de Chile y Bolivia, países a los cuales actualmente exporta la empresa. 
Actualmente, la compañía produce cinco tipos de yogur en 25 sabores, 14 presentaciones y en 17 marcas que se comercializan en el país y el extranjero. 
Gloria, además, tiene interés en impulsar la consolidación del proyecto Majes Siguas II que permitirá ampliar la frontera agrícola y la producción lechera de Arequipa. 
La empresa recoge un millón 750 mil litros de leche al día de todo el país, de los cuales 700 mil litros corresponden al sur (Arequipa, Moquegua, Tacna y Puno), 500 mil a Lima y la diferencia a zonas del resto del Perú.Temas similares: Artículo: Empresa china interesada en invertir US$ 5 millones en planta para procesar tara Artículo: Promueven construcción de planta de frío para garantizar conservación de frutas en Arequipa CAP instalará planta deshidratadora de frutas y hortalizas en Ceticos Paita CAP instalará planta deshidratadora de frutas y hortalizas en Ceticos Paita A 400 mil litros se incrementó la producción de pisco en Arequipa

----------

